# ملف اكسيل لعمل Cost Estimate كامل وتجهيز البيانات اللازمة لعملية ال planning للبريمافيرا



## madny (14 أبريل 2012)

*الحمدلله انتهيت من اعداد ملف من خلاله تستطيع عمل cost estimate كامل لكل الانشطة 
وتجهز البيانات اللازمة لادخالها للبريمافيرا من علاقات بين الانشطة 
والsuccessores لكل نشاط
وانتظروا ان شاء الله ملف مميز بصدد الانتهاء منه قريبا يمكن من خلاله عمل جدولة زمنية لمشروع 
وعمل Bar Chart لكل الانشطة باستخدام البرمجة ويكون بديل عن البريمافيرا 
وربنا يعينني واخلصه ان شاء الله*

رابط الملف 
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?j87jazclm5dr87o

أخوكم م/عمرو نجم 
هندسة الزقازيق
مشروع ادارة مشروعات التشييد
​


----------



## sang (14 أبريل 2012)

تم التحميل بنجاح و الملف أكثر من رائع .. جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس عمرو .. ونفع الناس بعلمك .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## madny (14 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم أخي *sang* وأخي *mohy_y2003* ووفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## محمد مطر (15 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير
جار التحميل


----------



## madny (15 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لمرورك م *محمد مطر* واتمني ان يحوز علي اعجابك ان شاء الله وان تستفيد به


----------



## duosrl (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير
ويعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس126 (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك مقدما 
وجارى تحميل الملف


----------



## madny (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم *duosrl* *فتحي عبدالغنى* *مهندس126* واتمني ان يكون به استفادة لكم وجزانا الله واياكم الخير


----------



## العبقرية (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ملف رائع


----------



## madny (16 أبريل 2012)

مشكور لمرورك الكريم *العبقرية* وجزانا الله واياك


----------



## amer5 (18 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
الرابط لايعمل ارجو تفعيله لأنه يبدوا ملف رائع وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## علاء خلاف (18 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## بحر الرجال (18 أبريل 2012)

احسن الله اليك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## madny (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم


وهذا رابط الملف بدون حمايه وتستطيع ان تعدل في الملف كما تشاء لافادتك 

http://www.mediafire.com/?iiffuwgtyq7eik3


----------



## sayed anwar (21 أبريل 2012)

مجهود راثع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## madny (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك *sayed anwar علي مرورك الكريم وجعله الله افاده للجميع *


----------



## abosalah1 (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## madny (27 أبريل 2012)

مشكور لمرورك الكريم *abosalah1 *


----------



## فتي المنتدي1 (28 أبريل 2012)

ما شاء الله


----------



## محمد النواري (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## madny (3 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم فتي المنتدي 1 و محمد النواري وجزانا الله واياكم الخير ​


----------



## madny (3 مايو 2012)

ودا رابط لفيديو شارح فيه طريقة استخدام الملف 

http://www.mediafire.com/?zc2f92thd8u2ic7

بعد ما تنزل الملف اضغط كلك يمين واعمل تاني اختيار من فوق extract..avi


----------



## محمد السعيد على (5 مايو 2012)

*مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك..ماشاء الله حفظك الله
*​


----------



## madny (6 مايو 2012)

*شكرا لمرورك الكريم اخي محمد السعيد علي وشكر لكلماتك الجميلة وجزانا الله واياك بالخير *


----------



## محمد النواري (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## madny (7 مايو 2012)

شكرا اخي محمد النواري فمرورك مرتين في موضوعي يسعد قلبي حقا افادك الله وجزانا واياك خيرا


----------



## mezohazoma (6 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ashraff (8 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووور جدا


----------



## المهندس رياض خالد (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لكم و لمجهودكم


----------



## سعد المرعي (10 أغسطس 2012)

عفوا .. الرابط لا يعمل أخي ..


----------



## madny (11 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا لمروركم الجميل وتقبل الله منا ومنكم في هذا الشهر الكريم mezohazoma **ashraff**المهندس رياض خالد**سعد المرعي*
أخي سعد المرعي عذرا لعدم التحميل سأرفعه لك الآن


----------



## madny (11 أغسطس 2012)

رابط الملف أخي سعيد المرعي http://www.mediafire.com/view/?evt2bsenn0ss9uv​


----------



## سعد المرعي (11 أغسطس 2012)

madny قال:


> رابط الملف أخي سعيد المرعي http://www.mediafire.com/view/?evt2bsenn0ss9uv​



شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ahmad.charafeddine (2 يناير 2013)

عضو تاريخ التسجيل:Nov 2011المشاركات:11Thumbs Up Received: 0 Given: 0 السلام عليكم الرابط لايعمل ارجو تفعيله لأنه يبدوا ملف رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصمت حسنى (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## heshamawad (17 يونيو 2013)

الملف تم حذفة من الرابط برجاء عمل رابط جديد وجزاك الله كل خير
م/هشام الحسينى


----------



## seesehs (20 يونيو 2013)

أكرمك الله يا باشمهندس


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ghaith.namo (6 يوليو 2013)

جزالك الله خييير


----------



## محمد السواكنى (6 يوليو 2013)

الحمد له تم تنزيل الملف وملف الشرح والف مليون شكر


----------



## shzedan2008 (7 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم يا مهندس 
ارجو المعزره ولكن الرابط لا يعمل هل من الممكن تحميل رابط اخر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## تقاسيم (12 يوليو 2013)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ziadzh (20 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك .............ألف شكر.


----------



## Asmaa Shawky (21 يوليو 2013)

السلام على الجميع ورحمة الله وبركاته ... بعد اذنكم انا كنت محتاجه اعرف هو ايه برنامج البريمافيرا دا بيعمل ايه وايه البرامج اللى هتفدنى اللى مفروض اكون عرفاها وهتخدمنى عشان اكون متميزه فى شغلى ويكون ليا الاولويه فى الوظيفه معلش اصل انا لسه خريجه من كام يوم بس من قسم عماره وكنت عايزه استغل وقتى من بدرى فى حاجه مفيده تنفعنى وجزاكم الله كل خيييير


----------



## teefaah (13 أغسطس 2013)

Invalid or Deleted File.
الرجاء رفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## amr serage (3 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيل


----------



## teefaah (3 سبتمبر 2013)

الملف محذوف يا مهندس عمرو ,,, ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## عمرو السمان (8 سبتمبر 2013)

hggdsfsgegggg


----------



## عمرو السمان (8 سبتمبر 2013)

yjtjgjn


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (12 سبتمبر 2013)

الملف محذوف يا مهندس عمرو ,,, ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى

​


----------



## madny (12 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لكل الردود المميزة جزيتم خيرا 
وهذا رابط للملف مرة اخري

http://bitshare.com/files/v9sfzjlj/Preparing-for-planning---cost-estimate.xls.html
​


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع مشكوررررررررررررررر جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 مارس 2021)

يرجى التكرم بتحديث الرابط وشكرا


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (24 أكتوبر 2021)

يرجى التكرم بتحديث الرابط وشكرا


----------



## shewika1 (25 أكتوبر 2021)

madny قال:


> *الحمدلله انتهيت من اعداد ملف من خلاله تستطيع عمل cost estimate كامل لكل الانشطة
> وتجهز البيانات اللازمة لادخالها للبريمافيرا من علاقات بين الانشطة
> والsuccessores لكل نشاط
> وانتظروا ان شاء الله ملف مميز بصدد الانتهاء منه قريبا يمكن من خلاله عمل جدولة زمنية لمشروع
> ...


شكرا بشمهندس لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## youssefayay (17 نوفمبر 2021)

الرابط لايعمل 
برجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## عبدالله العاصي (16 ديسمبر 2021)

شكرا للمجهود المبذول ولكن جميع روابط الملف لا تعمل / برجاء اعادة رفعها مرة اخري وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## النيل الأسمر (18 يونيو 2022)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

